# Need help with token



## equipmentandstuff (Apr 13, 2009)

I found this token the other day and am stumped.  Can anyone help?


----------



## athometoo (Apr 13, 2009)

THAT TOKEN SCREAMS RAILROAD TO ME  . DONT KNOW WHY JUS DOES . NICE FIND THOUGH , I HAVE A COLLECTION AS WELL FROM MY YOUTH .


----------



## athometoo (Apr 13, 2009)

TRY THIS OUT http://picture.comegoogle.com/old%20pictures/mathew-brady-studio/Gilbert-Jno-002.htm


----------



## athometoo (Apr 13, 2009)

ONE MORE FROM CENSUS http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~tnweakle/1830_censusG.htm


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd say its from a hotel judging from the name.I'd guess late 1800's but that is a guess based on similar tokens I've detected or dug.


----------



## tftfan (Apr 14, 2009)

http://tokencatalog.com/index.php   Give this a try.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 14, 2009)

train fare token


----------



## equipmentandstuff (Apr 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> train fare token


 
 Do you have any information on when and where this token might have been offered?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 3, 2009)

the "5" could indicate that it is a token good for a beer at "The Kentucky", a saloon or beer hall owned by John M Gilbert. Where it's from I haven't a clue. Most small beers were five cents, while shots of hard liquor sold for a "bit", or 12 1/2 cents. A quarter, or two bits, would get you a couple whiskies.


----------



## LC (May 3, 2009)

I would call it a five cent token . As for it origin , I believe it would be from a store , bar , pool room or whatever . I do not think it is railroad , who knows being it does not state what the establishment is .


----------



## JGUIS (May 12, 2009)

Good chance it's from whatever city you dug it in, or close by.  That's where I'd start my research anyway.


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2009)

I KNOW A LOT OF COTTEN MILLS IN THE SOUTH PAID IN TOKENS INSTEAD OF MONEY. THEY DID THAT SO YOU WOULD HAVE TO SHOP AT THE COMPANY STORE,THAT THE MILL ALSO OWNED. THEY ALSO OWNED THE HOUSE YOU LIVED IN.[MILL TOWNS ,ALL THE HOUSES LOOKED THE SAME MANY STILL AROUND HERE.]THE PRICES AT THE COMPANY STORE WERE ALL WAYS INFLATED,SO LIKE THE OLD SONG GOES"TELL ST. PETER I CAN'T GO ,I OWE MY SOUL TO THE COMPANY STORE"! BASICALLY YOU WERE ALWAYS IN DEBT TO THE COMPANY. LEGAL SLAVE LABOR. IRONIC THAT IT WAS COMPANIES UP NORTH THAT CAME SOUTH AND SET UP THIS SYSTEM! IN THE EARLY YEARS CHILD LABOR WAS USED MY GRANDAD BORN IN 1890 WENT TO WORK AT 5 YEARS OLD. HIS DAD HAD DIED AND MONEY WAS NEEDED. HE TOLD ME IF A KID MISBEHAVED OR DID NOT MATCH UP TO THE COMPANY STANDARDS THEY WERE TAKEN TO THE ATTIC AND TIED TO A POST WERE RATS WERE ALL AROUND! JAMIE


----------

